# LCD-Display mit Java ansteuern?



## Novanic (23. Okt 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne ein LCD-Display mit Java ansteuern. Hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht oder gibt es ein Tutorial oder so etwas dazu?

Ich habe noch nicht so viel Ahnung von dem Ansteuern von LCD-Displays, ich weiß also auch noch nicht welches Display am Besten wäre. Ich denke ein LCD-Display das direkt über USB-/Serial- oder Parallel-Port anschließbar ist, wäre am Einfachsten. Es muss auch nicht so groß sein.

Also die für mich optimalste Lösung wäre günstig, einfach anschließbar und mit einer Java-API ansteuerbar.
Gibts sowas?  Oder zumindest ein Tutorial mit dem sich von Hardware bis zur Ansteuerung mit Java alles gut nachvollziehen lässt? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß Nova


----------



## foobar (23. Okt 2006)

Im Linuxfocus gibt es einen Artikel dazu, wenn auch nicht speziell mit Java, aber zu Not kannste die Libs ja auch mit JNI wrappen. 
http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/May2002/article236.shtml

Es gibt bei Conrad und Konsorten massenhaft Displays, da ist bestimmt auch was dabei, was sich über die V24 ansteuern lässt.


----------



## foobar (23. Okt 2006)

Hier gibt es 2 Displays, die sich über die V24 ansprechen lassen:
http://shop.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=16021
http://shop.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=16031

Die Programmierung in Java sollte daher keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Novanic (23. Okt 2006)

Hi, oha, die haben aber auch einen stolzen Preis!  Das billigste von denen war 99€, da kriegt man ja schon fast nen billigen TFT für. *g*

Aber die sehen zumindest so aus wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Danke. 

Aber was konkretes zur Ansteuerung von LCDs mit Java hat noch keiner gesehen oder?
In Java 1.6 gibt es sogar eine Klasse "LCDTextRenderer". Ich hab aber keine Ahnung was die macht und Google liefert keine Ergebnisse dazu. Und was Google nicht kennt, gibts ja bekanntlich nicht. ;-)

Danke schonmal! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## Roar (23. Okt 2006)

^^, also das is wieder was ganz anderes


----------



## foobar (23. Okt 2006)

> Hi, oha, die haben aber auch einen stolzen Preis! icon_smile.gif Das billigste von denen war 99€, da kriegt man ja schon fast nen billigen TFT für. *g*


Ansonten mußte die Steuerung eben selber schreiben, dann kannste auch ein günstiges Display ohne V24 verwenden.


----------



## Novanic (24. Okt 2006)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten! 

Ich denke hier habe ich etwas ganz nettes gefunden (das Blaue ganz unten auf der Seite):

http://www.usblcd.de/products/showprod.php4?gr=2&lang=de

Hat eine blaue Hnitergrundbeleuchtung, USB-Anschluss, funktioniert mit diversen Treibern und Tools und ist mit 55€ auch noch einigermaßen günstig. Nur leider scheint der Händler momentan nicht zu liefern... :-(

Also muss ich wohl doch wieder weitersuchen... *g*

Gruß Nova


----------



## SnooP (25. Okt 2006)

Hmm... die Möglichkeiten mit Java des USB anzusprechen sind aber auch nicht gerade einfach. Seriell wäre da imho besser. Es sei denn da liegt ne entsprechende Schnittstelle bei... - sonst müsste man zur not nen kleinen JNI-Wrapper schreiben, wie oben schon erwähnt.


----------



## Novanic (25. Okt 2006)

Ich glaube das Display wird zwar über USB angeschlossen, aber trotzdem der serielle Port simuliert oder?
Eigentlich werden die alphanumerischen LCDs ja immer über serielle Befehle angesteuert... hab ich gelesen. ;-)

Das Display scheint ja auch mit vielen Tools kompatibel zu sein, da wird man dann bestimmt auch mit Java eine Chance haben. Aber das Display kann ich mir wegen der Verfügbarkeit wohl auch abschminken... :-(

Ist aber irgendwie auch schwierig fertige Displays mit USB oder seriellem Anschluss zu finden... Ich möcht ja auch nicht an den teuren Komponenten rumlöten... 

Hat noch jemand günstige ( <= 79€) LCD-Displays mit USB oder seriellem Anschluß gefunden?

Danke schonmal! 

Gruß Nova


----------

